# Reasons for EDC



## N54

I'm new to the world of quality LED lights...and have picked up the PD35, TK15 S2, and PD22 along with some orbtronic 3400's and VP1 charger in the past 2 months. I've read posts about people saying what lights they like to EDC. I'm just curious what reason's people EDC some of these 1 or > 18650 cell lights. Carry them for work? Just in case situations? Can't really picture someone who wears a suit and tie....EDC a light like the PD35 or TK15.


----------



## jonwkng

N54 said:


> I'm new to the world of quality LED lights...and have picked up the PD35, TK15 S2, and PD22 along with some orbtronic 3400's and VP1 charger in the past 2 months. I've read posts about people saying what lights they like to EDC. I'm just curious what reason's people EDC some of these lights. Carry them for work? Just in case situations? Can't really picture someone who wears a suit and tie....EDC a light like the PD35 or TK15.



Hi *N54*:welcome:

Why EDC? Because the best flashlight is the one you have on you. I'm sure many of us have EDC lights, backups, backup of backups, even a haversack-full of their lights so that when the need arises, the correct light for the occasion can be whipped out.

Everyone will have their own criteria, but generally speaking, size is a big factor for EDC consideration. Most of my lights are in my EDC rotation apart from my multiple 18650 lights (Deft-X, K40Vn, TM26, TK51Vn) - those I will bring out for more task oriented reasons and they're either carried in my Maxpedition versipack or car.

Well, the light suits the occasion. Suit & tie? I would bring my Tri-V2 or one of my titanium lights.


----------



## kelmo

Welcome to CPF N54!

Reasons for EDC'n; statistically it is dark half the day, power fails, you end up staying out after dark, you drop stuff in dark places, your a flashaholic!

kelmo


----------



## ragweed

I have been in many situations over the years where a light was really needed. Mainly blackouts from power failure. Suit & tie carry is a Photon Freedom on my keys.


----------



## Norm

If the weather forecast is for 20% chance of rain I carry an umbrella, every day has 100% chance of darkness I carry a torch.



N54 said:


> Can't really picture someone who wears a suit and tie....EDC a light like the PD35 or TK15.


I wouldn't carry an 18650 light but I would carry a AA or CR123 light.

Norm


----------



## archimedes

N54 said:


> I'm new to the world of quality LED lights.... I've read posts about people saying what lights they like to EDC. I'm just curious what reason's people EDC some of these lights. Carry them for work? Just in case situations? Can't really picture someone who wears a suit and tie....EDC a light like the PD35 or TK15.



Because it's tough to see very well without enough light, even while wearing a suit and tie ... ?


----------



## 880arm

Most people don't realize how often they would use a flashlight if they had one with them.


----------



## Lampbeam

I just found a hat in the back seat of my car that I have been looking for. I wouldn't have seen it if it weren't for the light I was using to get the dog to jump in the car. She won't get in without light and my dome light is out. Maybe I should put one on her collar . I've been having a problem seeing the keyboard using the computer getting up in the morning without waking my girlfriend with the nightstand lamp. I just started using the light I sleep with around my neck to see the keyboard. Now why didn't I think of that before? If you build it they will come. And if you carry it you will find uses for it.


----------



## jimboutilier

Why to see in the dark of course 

Different folks have different needs and wants with respect to what they EDC but it's all for the same reason. Folks that choose larger lights may need to light larger areas or longer distances or need the greater duration of larger batteries or simply because they choose to. Folks may choose smaller lights for ease of carry or to fit in with their dress or environment or simply because they choose to. Peoples needs and wants are surprisingly varied as are the range of available lights. 

As has already been said, the light you always have with you is the best one. I EDC a considerable number of items to be prepared for a variety of circumstances and my dress is usually business casual so a minimum of size and weight is important. I tend to choose small single celled EDC lights that offer a good range of outputs and a UI suitable to a number of circumstances. But when not at work I often carry larger lights more akin to the PD35 for their greater versatility and battery life. Single 18650 or two CR123 lights are about as big as I Normally carry even in casual clothes but I do have larger/brighter lights for specific purposes.


----------



## BillSWPA

1). Use in conjunction with my pistol - most problems will occur in poor light.

2). Used to work in a high rise. Many in the World Trade Center on 9/11/2001 wished they had a light as they made their way down in the darkness.

3). When you start carrying a light, you find all kinds of uses for it and wonder how you ever got by without carrying one.


----------



## reppans

Two of many current hobbies are EDCing (yes, there is an EDC forum) and flashlights. 

I used to be a train commuter from the suburbs to a suit and tie job in Manhattan. I watched the Twin Towers fall from 2 miles up B'Way (and actually used to work on the 102nd floor there), slept overnight in my office during the Northeast Black of 2003, been stuck for a couple of hours in subway cars, commuter trains, and elevators, and have seen a couple terrorist scare lockdowns at the Grand Central (my commuting hub).... So yeah, I now like to be a little more prepared, between what's on my person and in my bag, and flashlights are a top priority. 

A flashlight is like any other tool like a pocket knife or multitool. You can go most of your life without ever using one, or feeling you need to carry one... but then you do one day, and start finding out how useful it really can be in daily life... then you start to wonder how you ever got along without one, and start to carrying back-ups for your back-ups. FA > Flashaholics Anonymous.



N54 said:


> ..Can't really picture someone who wears a suit and tie....EDC a light like the PD35 or TK15.



HERE'S my suit and tie rig...


----------



## N54

I've been EDC'ing the pd22 ever since I got it. Nice and compact but yet puts out a good amount of light. I was just wondering if the people who EDC bigger 18650 lights, did so because they needed it for their work.....ie law enforcement. I wish I had these lights last year after Sandy. I guess now I'm prepared


----------



## bbrins

I have been EDCing a Surefire 6P for about a year and a half, not the largest of 18650 lights, but definitely my largest EDC so far. I use the same light for pretty much everything work or play. I work in facilities management, so I can be doing anything from searching under a desk for a USB cable that got knocked loose to running generators and pumps to keep hurricanes at bay, which for some reason never seems to need doing during daylight. I usually don't carry a backup light unless I am going out after dark or will be going some place that I might not be able to make it out of should my light fail, I do keep extra lights and batteries in my truck which is rarely far away, though lately I have been thinking about adding a keychain light.


----------



## buds224

N54 said:


> Can't really picture someone who wears a suit and tie....EDC a light like the PD35 or TK15.



Those lights would be too much to EDC in a suit and tie, but the latest event where I had to dress accordingly, I easily kept a Jetbeam RRT01 in my vest pocket. Small enough to not be noticed and lots of lumens (with a 16340) "Just in case". :tinfoil:


----------



## zold

A flashlight is a good tool to always have handy, like a pocketknife or a small screwdriver. Last week, the guy two desks down from me lost network connectivity out of the blue. He'd kicked at least one cable loose under his desk and had to crawl under to get everything hooked back up. He was quite happy when I handed him my edc flashlight so he could actually see what he was doing and commented something along the lines of "yeah, I need to keep one of those with me" when he handed it back.


----------



## thedoc007

reppans said:


> A flashlight is like any other tool like a pocket knife or multitool. You can go most of your life without ever using one, or feeling you need to carry one... but then you do one day, and start finding out how useful it really can be in daily life... then you start to wonder how you ever got along without one...



My thoughts exactly. Once you start EDCing, you find more uses for it than you would have thought possible. I use it for truck inspections at work, to light my way through dark/unfamiliar spaces during the day, and to find addresses at night. And that's just the stuff I do OFTEN. I've used it to check fluids in my car (can shine right through grime to clearly show the level), to provide light for jumpstarting a friend's car, to go night hiking (usually bring bigger lights, my EDC serves at backup for that), to check the underside of vehicles for damage, use it tail-standing to provide light for processing packages, and more. I was actually a little hesitant to start EDCing, but now that I do I would never stop. Planning for catastrophes ONLY is missing the point - it can make your life easier and more fun if you have light with you when you need it.


----------



## Jash

I EDC a bunch of stuff. So much in fact I need a man bag. I hate things in my pockets, even keys. The only thing in a pocket will be a small light of 2xCR123 or smaller. 

When you work like I do, living out of your vehicle, you learn what you want to have with you at all times. A headlamp and a small flashlight are high on the list of must haves. In fact without them there are times when I couldn't do my job.

Here's the list of things I EDC, every single day I drive out my driveway:

- Keys
- Wallet
- iphone + headphones
- ventolin 
- diary (soley for work appointments)
- 2 x ball point pen, one mechanical pencil (lotsa leads)
- emergency rain poncho
- emergency blanket
- emergency whistle
- 4 x AA lithiums, 4 x AAA lithiums
- Quark QT2A-X, Fenix HL21, Fenix EO1 (plus one on keys)
- chewing gum
- hand sanitizer
- alcohol wipes
- tissues
- lip balm
- assortment of band aids
- SAK or Leatherman Fuse
- BIC lighter
- small sharpening steel
- 6m paracord
- 2m duct tape
- 1 x Foursevens lanyard


----------



## gearhead1972

Not everyone wears a suit to work, I wear quite the opposite, work pants with a side pocket to carry my Eagletac P202A and a lock blade. I work commercial/industrial construction and use my light every day.


----------



## ganymede

Here you go: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?277597-What-did-you-use-your-flashlight-for-today

120 pages and counting...


----------



## Poppy

N54 said:


> I'm new to the world of quality LED lights...and have picked up the PD35, TK15 S2, and PD22 along with some orbtronic 3400's and VP1 charger in the past 2 months. I've read posts about people saying what lights they like to EDC. I'm just curious what reason's people EDC some of these lights. Carry them for work? Just in case situations? Can't really picture someone who wears a suit and tie....EDC a light like the PD35 or TK15.



N54,
Thanks for asking this question.

Last year I asked "what do you *actually* carry on your person, every day." It got merged into this thread. I guess I should have asked my question differently. Personally, I can't imagine carrying a 2*18650 light everyday, on my person, unless it was for work. Yet some refer to a TK35 as an EDC light. 

I "carry" everyday, in my car, a Solarforce L2M and a variety of other inexpensive lights. None of them are used everyday. The penlights are used most frequently, and that's for the grand-kids to use for reading while I am driving.

I "carry" everyday a single 18650 light, from my desktop to the garage (eight feet away) to look for stuff on the shelves, or from my desktop to walk the dog. When I return, it goes back on the desk. While it is do-able, I don't even carry the Solarforce L2N because I rarely need a P60 sized head. I prefer a more cigar sized light like the Convoy S2.

For me, even the single AAA Thrunite Ti was too large to EDC in my pockets "casual business dress" and I went with a Streamlight Nano, a little 3 button cell light. I considered it an "Emergency" light, and essentially never used it because I didn't want to have half dead batteries in it, if I ever needed it, AND I didn't want to have to replace them on a regular basis. It has recently been replaced with what I consider a truly EDC light - a key-chain single AAA light. cnqualitygoods 
DQG AAA IV World smallest CREE XP-G2 R5 4A NW Stainless Steel

I know that I didn't answer your question, because I don't carry the larger lights that I own, ON MY PERSON, but I occasionally carry them IN MY HAND, and then, only when I anticipate a possible need for them.


----------



## mcnair55

N54 said:


> I'm new to the world of quality LED lights...and have picked up the PD35, TK15 S2, and PD22 along with some orbtronic 3400's and VP1 charger in the past 2 months. I've read posts about people saying what lights they like to EDC. I'm just curious what reason's people EDC some of these lights. Carry them for work? Just in case situations? Can't really picture someone who wears a suit and tie....EDC a light like the PD35 or TK15.



I am suited and booted for work and carry a tiny AAA cell light in my shirt pocket for work purposes but i have become a bit of a right muppet recently and carry a PD35 on my belt plus a PD32 as a back up plus an LD10 in my trousers pocket as another back up.I look a right id yacht.


----------



## Dimt

Because I like to be prepared.


----------



## cland72

I have quite a few lights that I love and are amazing in their own right, but the one I EDC is my FourSevens Mini123. It is pocketable and almost completely unnoticeable. It doesn't have things I like on some of my other lights (pocket clip, click tailcap, more brightness), but it works well enough for me in case I need a light unexpectedly. It definitely beats stumbling around in the dark. I'd love to bring my 6P with EDC triple everywhere I go, but it's not always practical.


----------



## tjswarbrick

I carried a LuminTop P2C in my Dockers pocket for a few months. Not TOO big to EDC, but more than I genrally need.
So now, it stays in my glove box, and I carry single CR123 lights. For me, they are perfect for office and all-around EDC.
If my office was the great outdoors I'd carry a 6P, so an 18650 Fenix wouldn't be out of line at all.

I can't believe how useful always carrying a light has become.


----------



## valravn

reppans said:


> Two of many current hobbies are EDCing (yes, there is an EDC forum) and flashlights.
> 
> HERE'S my suit and tie rig...



beautiful. i also notice that spyderco


----------



## neutralwhite

i use the sc600mkII L2 CW, and sc62d as a back up (when its out)!.


----------



## Fast LT1

I'm a service manager at the biggest independent shop in our city so I use my light everyday to inspect vehicles my technicians work on. I also carry one just to be prepared for any situation, after being a firefighter and first responder for years I know poop can hit the fan quick. 

Everyday I carry 
Inova xs - clipped to my shirt
surefire 6p with extension and led drop in in my pants pocket
Kershaw knife
Glock 22 .40 cal with tlr-1


----------



## Scooby214

I EDC because I struggle to see things in dark shadows when the surroundings are bright. I also EDC because my current classroom has no windows and no emergency lighting. It instantly becomes pitch black when the power goes out. 

I switch between a Fenix PD22 and a Fenix E11 in my pants pocket. I carry a Fenix E35 or a Fenix PD32 in my pack or in my jacket pocket. My classroom is one of the emergency storm shelter rooms for my building, so it really helps to have good lighting when the power goes out. I usually have over 80 students in there during tornado warnings, and they sometimes panic when the lights go out.


----------



## N54

Poppy said:


> N54,
> Thanks for asking this question.
> 
> Last year I asked "what do you *actually* carry on your person, every day." It got merged into this thread. I guess I should have asked my question differently. Personally, I can't imagine carrying a 2*18650 light everyday, on my person, unless it was for work. Yet some refer to a TK35 as an EDC light.



I guess I should have worded my question differently as well. "Why do you EDC a 1 or > 18650 light".


----------



## think2x

N54 said:


> I've been EDC'ing the pd22 ever since I got it. Nice and compact but yet puts out a good amount of light. I was just wondering if the people who EDC bigger 18650 lights, did so because they needed it for their work.....ie law enforcement. I wish I had these lights last year after Sandy. I guess now I'm prepared



Yes for work, being an electrician means there is no lighting until we install it so a good amount of times I need my light. FYI, I was carrying a PD32 for quite a while (a year or so) but have since moved to an Armytek Wizard Pro Wide. I have also pocket carried various Surefire 2x123 lights for work and sometimes even carried a 3x123 sized ones.



N54 said:


> I guess I should have worded my question differently as well. "Why do you EDC a 1 or > 18650 light".



Why specifically an 18650 light? RUNTIME, best capacity to size ratio.


----------



## besafe2

Everyone has their reasons. The fact that lives were saved in WTC 9/11 because some one had a light made it take on new meaning for me.


----------



## marinemaster

Wise words.


----------



## N54

think2x said:


> Why specifically an 18650 light? RUNTIME, best capacity to size ratio.



I know why people would typically carry small aaa/aa/or even some of the smaller sized 1x123 cells lights. It's the bigger lights I was curious why people would carry if it wasn't for work.


----------



## buds224

N54 said:


> I know why people would typically carry small aaa/aa/or even 1x123 cells lights. It's the bigger lights I was curious why people would carry if it wasn't for work.



I agree with post#31. If things were to go wrong in a bad way, one thing I'd be glad to have on me as an EDC light is any number of my 18650 lights (among other EDC items).


----------



## BillSWPA

N54 said:


> I know why people would typically carry small aaa/aa/or even 1x123 cells lights. It's the bigger lights I was curious why people would carry if it wasn't for work.



A 2xCR123 light can be obtained in a format that isn't very big. In the days when incandescent made sense, the original Surefire E2E became very popular for that reason. The FourSevens QT2L I am carrying as I type this is no bigger than some of the larger single cell lights. The 2xCR123 format fits my hand well, and provides greater output and runtime than most single cell lights. In warm weather I can drop this light in a pocket with a bunch of other junk and it is hardly a burden to carry. On a cold day like today, I carry it in a Comp-Tac Kydex light pouch on my belt, under my sweater.

While I have not yet started using 18650's, my Klarus XT2C will accept them. This light is a bit larger than the QT2L, but is still not difficult to carry. It comes close to defining the outer size limit I would want to EDC. Its output and user interface are sufficiently impressive to motivate me to deal with the extra bulk. I can use this light to illuminate a tree line across two large athletic fields, and have all modes readily available from the tail switch, with high and strobe being instantly available. I may start using 18650's in this light to maximize its capabilities. Unfortunately belt pouch options for this light are currently limited. Options include the nylon velcro pouch that comes with the light (which is servicable but is suboptimal when you want the light quickly), finding a pouch for another light that will fit (a friend uses a Comp-Tac pouch designed to carry a Surefire 6P bezel up, and I am using an AKJ Concealco leather pouch originally made for a Surefire L4), or having custom Kydex made.


----------



## cland72

I think the reason people carry bigger lights (2x123/1x18650) is twofold: features and ergonomics. It's easier to hold and manipulate than a small EDC type light, and you get more modes, lumens, throw, etc depending on the light.

For me, if I were able to holster or belt carry a light of this format, it would be my Surefire 6P with EDC Plus Triple XPG2. 720 lumens on high, 380 on medium, and 12 on low. Very versatile setup that would cover any range of my lighting needs.

That being said, I can't fit that comfortably on my body daily, so instead I run my 47 Mini123. Still has low/med/high, and the additional utility of hidden modes (SOS, strobe, beacon).


----------



## BriteGeek

If I am dressed, I have a small 123 light in my pocket. 

I have a desk job, and within 3' of where I sit are 3 larger flashlights. 
The EDC is to be able to get to one of them! (locked up and need the right key, down the hall and emergency lights... stink)

At home I have flashlights throughout the house. 
Again, the EDC is to be able to get to one of them (too many moving obstacles, aka cats).

You would be amazed at the number of times emergency lights fail, or fail to last long enough when the power goes out. Especially in some VERY dark restrooms! (I speak from experience!!)

An EDC light means never having to say "Darn, I wish I had some light!"


----------



## Poppy

BillSWPA said:


> A 2xCR123 light can be obtained in a format that isn't very big. In the days when incandescent made sense, the original Surefire E2E became very popular for that reason. The FourSevens QT2L I am carrying as I type this is no bigger than some of the larger single cell lights. The 2xCR123 format fits my hand well, and provides greater output and runtime than most single cell lights. <snip>
> 
> While I have not yet started using 18650's, my Klarus XT2C will accept them. This light is a bit larger than the QT2L, but is still not difficult to carry. It comes close to defining the outer size limit I would want to EDC. Its output and user interface are sufficiently impressive to motivate me to deal with the extra bulk.<snip>



I think what N54 (the OP) is struggling with is: that often small, and LARGE 18650 lights are referred to as EDC lights. Yet within this thread, few if any people actually carry, every day, on his/her person, neither a small nor large 18650 light. Of those who do EDC any light, they are typically a CR123 or smaller. You are a little bit of the exception, in that you carry a 2*CR123. Maybe, someday, you'll carry the Klarus which is a single 18650, in a small frame/small head. Most people it seems EDC a smaller light that your 2xCR123 light.

His question in part is:
1. if people/CPF-ers refer to 18650 lights as EDC lights, how is it that very few people/CPF-ers actually EDC them? and
2. if you actually EDC an 18650 light, is it just for personal reasons? OR do you carry it for work?

My question is... should we consider P60 and larger lights EDCs? Personally I think NO.
I like the cigar shape format of the eagletac D series,
the Convoy S2 series
or the 
DQG 18650 II CREE XM-L2 CW/NW 1x18650 Smallest EDC Flashlight

IMO they're about as large as 99% would EDC if they didn't need a light specifically for work.
What do you think?


----------



## BillSWPA

Although the QT2L is my most commonly carried light, I do carry the XT2C (although with 2xCR123 rather than an 18650) about 2-3 days a week. So, it is in my EDC rotation. It carries well in a belt pouch, although I prefer to minimize bulges (to avoid calling attention to the fact that it is right next to my spare magazines), and this is where the QT2L shines. Whether the XT2C carries well in a pocket depends heavily on how much other junk is in that pocket, and this is also where the QT2L shines.

My first EDC was a Streamlight Scorpion, followed by a Surefire 6Z. If smaller lights were not available, then that is the size I would EDC today. It really isn't that hard to EDC a light the size of the XT2C 7 days a week if that is what you decide meets your needs, although it often doesn't make sense with smaller lights available.

My reasons are entirely personal. There is no requirement to carry a light for my work. If I do choose to carry a tool, I want to carry a good one. A 1xAA or 1XCR123 simply doesn't give me the output or run time of a slightly larger 2xCR123, or slightly larger still 2xCR123/1x18650.


----------



## Poppy

It seems to me that those who carry firearms are MUCH more likely to EDC a 2xCR123 or 1x18650 light than most.

Just look at the pictures in the thread I linked to earlier.
Also, those who work any kind of security, would certainly want a light that can penetrate through tinted windows of stopped vehicles.
For those people, I don't know if it would be a "job requirement" but it would certainly put them out of the realm of the "average" population.


----------



## BillSWPA

Poppy said:


> It seems to me that those who carry firearms are MUCH more likely to EDC a 2xCR123 or 1x18650 light than most.



Absolutely. If I didn't carry a firearm, and if defensive purposes were removed from consideration, I would probably be happy with an AAA or CR2 keychain light. Effective use in conjunction with a firearm places additional requirements on output and user interface, with an added emphasis on making sure the light will work when needed, meaning that runtime on high output is an important consideration.


----------



## hoop762

To all the guys who have said something to the effect of...you don't realize how many times you need a flashlight until you start to edc one. That is a great truth!! I started my edc setup a couple years ago, which included a stylus or pen style light. 

Over time I have transitioned to an Olight M18 Maverick (18650 x1) for off duty. I carry a Nitecore P12 (18650 x1) while on duty. I work in EMS and my pants literally have pockets on top of pockets. The increased size of the P12 is not even a consideration. 

I work nite shift. Mostly in an urban area, but occasionally run calls out in the county. Generally, for me, the more light the better. But when the situation calls for it, I have the lower modes when appropriate. 

Personally, I have no use for a light with a max output of a couple hundred or so lumens. Certainly there is no one stop shop light that is perfect for all situations. But, for me, that's where the multi brightness levels really "shine".


----------



## Shinigami

Poppy said:


> It seems to me that those who carry firearms are MUCH more likely to EDC a 2xCR123 or 1x18650 light than most.




Any quality firearms training includes instruction on the use and importance of having a powerful light on your person. "Know your target and what lies beyond it" is a basic safety rule that is hard to follow in the dark, without a light.

So yes, armed citizens tend to have lights and knives on their person along with firearms.


----------



## Wiggle

If my EDC were an 18650 light I would be leaving it behind alot of the time (thus I guess making it not an EDC anymore...). That being said, I generally have mid-size 18650 lights (P60 hosts, Armytek Predator, Shiningbeam Blaze). That size of light is usually my first choice for a dedicated task as 1 x 18650 light has IMO the best performance/size ratio or if I'm out for extended periods in the country with a jacket on. 

But for a light you always want on you, I usually lean towards 1 x AA or 2 x AAA. Both of these types used to be a big compromise but I feel like now the modern choices make these great for more serious use. My EDC lights are usually my Zebralight SC52 or Olight O'pen. With the SC52 especially I don't feel like I'm compromising very much, the O'pen a little compromise but still pretty capable.


----------



## TMedina

BillSWPA said:


> 1). Use in conjunction with my pistol - most problems will occur in poor light.
> 
> 2). Used to work in a high rise. *Many in the World Trade Center on 9/11/2001 wished they had a light as they made their way down in the darkness.*
> 
> 3). When you start carrying a light, you find all kinds of uses for it and wonder how you ever got by without carrying one.



Emphasis mine.

From the 9/11 Commission Report (Retrieved from: http://govinfo.library.unit.edu/911/report/911Report.pdf)



Page 318 said:


> Preparedness of Individual Civilians. One clear lesson of September 11 is that individual civilians need to take responsibility for maximizing the probability that they will survive, should disaster strike.





Page 294 said:


> This person escaped by means of an unlikely rescue, aided by a civilian fire warden descending from a higher floor, who, critically, had been provided with a flashlight.





Page 310 said:


> They used their flashlights to provide a path of beacons through the darkness and debris for civilians climbing down the stairs.





Page 318 said:


> In addition, they should have access at all times to flashlights, which were deemed invaluable by some civilians who managed to evacuate the WTC on September 11.


----------



## buds224

Those are some great passages from the 911 Commission Report.


----------



## lswindell4

I am a retired/disabled veteran/ paratrooper and find that staying outside has many benefits to me both physically and mentally. Thus, I have learned to EDC both a multitool and a flashlight. I prefer my olight s10 baton most of the time. I also have an olight s20 baton but prefer the same s10 for edc. I really like the s10 for an edc What I carry as to various lights depends on how I'm going in, by foot, 4 wheeler, jeep, etc. I have a fenix tk 35 I like a lot if not packing light. I keep my old, trusty Surefire in my car and my s 20 baton in tne other. I live on a river abut 75 meters up on a hill from my pier. The pier is 175 feet long and I have a Niwalker BK-FA O2 to flood the end from my back porch. It is a monster and I like the fact that it runs on a Nitecore Intellicharger i4. The Fenix tk 35 also throws a nice but more narrowed beam to the pier. The Niwalker is a blinder if your on the receiving end at the end of the pier! So, for edc olight s10 first, the
S20 baton second, and the fenix tk 35 third. For a light for self defense in the house the Surefire defender. For outside at night, the Niwalker BK-FA o2.


----------



## think2x

N54 said:


> I know why people would typically carry small aaa/aa/or even some of the smaller sized 1x123 cells lights. It's the bigger lights I was curious why people would carry if it wasn't for work.



I have carried a Surefire 6P at an amusement park (Carowinds), why? Because I wanted a light with me and was afraid a pocket light would fall out while riding the coasters with the kids.


----------



## blah9

I EDC a Leatherman Surge and two lights at all times. My reasons are similar to many that have already been stated here. I want to be prepared for anything (I'm convinced that widespread power outages will continue to occur and may become worse than they have in the past). In addition, there are many times when mundane tasks are made easier with a light at hand. Something that I didn't see mentioned is that it is sometimes nice to turn on a light and point it toward the ground at night when crossing a road so that cars can more easily see you.

One light is the Fenix LD01 which I keep on the side sleeve of the Leatherman Surge pouch. I also carry a bit kit in a pouch for the Leatherman which has some extra tools including a small hacksaw and a bit extender for harder-to-reach screws and related items.

However, if you're outside or are in a larger room it might be nice to have more output at times (and it's always a good idea to have a backup), so I am hooked on having the Fenix PD32UE in a holster all the time as well. It really isn't a big deal for me to have that on my belt, even occasionally with a suit and tie (as well as the Leatherman with LD01). I do often take the bit kit off my belt for those occasions though. Sometimes I will put the Leatherman and/or the PD32UE in my pockets if I really feel like it would be too conspicuous, but most of the time this is not necessary in my opinion.

I also like to bring my backpack most places I go which contains a Fenix TK75, an Armytek Wizard Pro Warm, and spare 18650s for all of these lights in a small Pelican case. That way pretty much all my lighting needs are covered even in the event of a car breakdown or an extended outage. I can use the lights on my belt to get back to my back in a building or in the car, and then I could use the headlamp for many tasks (examining the car, etc.). There is also a great amount of lighting power in the TK75 if I need it.

Anyway, after carrying an 18650 light for so long I would be uncomfortable only carrying a smaller light. I like the ability to have that much brightness with the flexibility of having long runtimes. The next idea would be to come up with a good way (waterproof belt carry) to carry a spare 18650.


----------



## dss_777

I DON'T carry a CR123 or 18650 light daily, because they are too big. I'm in an office while at work, and limited pocket space means it just doesn't work out to carry more. 

I do carry an ARC AAA on my keys, so that's with me anytime I'm awake and/or wearing pants. That, and a pocket knife.

Because it's a true 24/7 EDC, I use the ARC AAA probably more than all my other lights combined, at least in terms of frequency of use. I love my other lights, but the ARC is the one that I'd get sweaty palms about if I realized it was not on my person when I was out. I feel the same way about my knife.

However, I've always got at least one 2x123 or 1x18650 light in the bag I take to work, in the car, and near me almost everywhere at home. So there's always something more useful in reach.


----------



## cland72

I think if we could all get away with carrying lights on our belts or in a backpack all day, we'd all carry the 18650/2x123 format. Thing is, it's not always convenient.


----------



## JME.

I first started carrying a flashlight when I was a LEO in uniform. We had Surefires in our cruisers but I carried a Pelican on my duty belt. You quickly realize as a uniform police officer how important light is, and I am not talking about night shift. Have to search a house on an alarm call? Chase a bad guy into a warehouse? Drop something which rolls under the cruiser? I used my belt light all the time.

When I transferred to a plain clothes unit I started to carry a Fenix LD10 and had a TK15 on my duty belt for call-outs. As I mostly wore a suit my EDC light evolved and got smaller. My EDC light became an Eagletac D25a clicky.

Just this past year I left policing but the Eagletac remains (actually yesterday I purchased the XM-L2 as I thought that I had lost my old one) with a 4Sevens Preon as a backup.

I ride the subway to work, downtown in a major city. Everyday when I leave the house I think that if the power goes out and I am downtown, or there is a problem on the subway, can I get home? My general EDC reflects this and light is an important part of it.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## cland72

JME, thinking of a scenario where I'm underground, in a subway tunnel, in the dark, makes me cringe. Glad you're prepared.


----------



## blah9

That makes me cringe as well. I accidentally left my main EDC on the desk at home this morning, and I feel very odd without it. Luckily I have a few others nearby during the day and a small one on me. I can only imagine what it would be like to not have any light and be in an enclosed space like that when the power goes out.


----------



## Loed7984

Why edc? just because a flashlight is one of the most useful thing a person can have. Illuminate the way, helps find the lost home keys, can defend yourself, it's useful in blackouts or at camping... and so on. I don't think it's a coincidence that one of the most famous books start whit a quote like : "Let's there be light "

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G525-U00 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JME.

Exactly my thinking.

I originally carried just my flashlight and knife. I put together a get-home kit which is stored in one of the inch thick plastic cases that you can use for fishing tackle ( so that I could swap it between my backpack, briefcase etc...). Then one day I was on the way to the gym which is down the street from my office. I don't carry my wallet to the gym as there have been some thefts. I stopped and thought "if something happened right now and I needed to get home could I?". My gym bag is small so my get-home kit won't fit in it and I had no money. So I started thinking about a bare-minimum EDC. I bought a small hard-case travel wallet and put in a whistle, Leatherman PS4 Squirt, $10 in Canadian $2 coins, a backup light (Preon) a small pill fob with Advil some band aids and a couple of subway tokens. The case is about the size of my blackberry bold. It now goes everywhere with me. My thinking was that if I had to walk home from downtown I had money that could be used at a store or vending machine to get water/food. I have some band aids (which I wind up using all the time as I have young children) I can get on the subway without going through a manned entrance, and my whistle/multi-tool/flashlight cover me for most mundane emergencies. 







My get home kit then builds on this theme and expands on what I might need.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## kolombo

I have a backpack that I carry with me daily and I carry two lights: a Fenix LD10, whose holster is attached to one of the straps for easy access, and a Fenix LD20, which is used when I go on walks at night or when I'm working in the club. They also come in handy when I need to see keyholes (car, door to my house, etc.) and when I'm downtown in dark areas.


----------



## XplaneR1E2

kolombo said:


> I have a backpack that I carry with me daily and I carry two lights: a Fenix LD10, whose holster is attached to one of the straps for easy access, and a Fenix LD20, which is used when I go on walks at night or when I'm working in the club. They also come in handy when I need to see keyholes (car, door to my house, etc.) and when I'm downtown in dark areas.



I have the camelbak backpack with my tk22, and a bunch of other doomsday tools that I take with me to work everyday and leave it in the truck, or just leave it in any car I use when I'm out of work. My EDC is a PD32UE which I thought I lost until I chewedit up in the snowblower in my driveway today, and I have an EDC cus I'm an electrician who may have to do emergency service calls at any moment


----------



## bowl-maker

I know the question is "why an 18650"...not "why EDC a flashlight". However, before I answer the 18650 question I _would _like to mention my "why EDC a flashlight" experience.

14 years ago, when my wife was pregnant with the oldest of our five, we were in the multi-floored medical building for an OB appointment. As we stepped out of the office after the appointment and took about 3 steps, the lights went out and all of the emergency lights came on. "No big deal" said I...we'll take the stairs (we were several floors up). As we opened the door to the stairwell, I realized what a problem that was going to be. Apparently the stairwell was not equipped with emergency lights at all. It was completely dark, and sounded like we were stepping into a level of hades. There were already dozens of other people in the stairwell with no flashlights, and they were all moaning, cussing, yelling, tripping, falling, and even crying. I closed the door and we waited for the power to resume. I have carried a flashlight EDC ever since.

I carry the PD35 and a Gerber 600 on my belt every day, everywhere. I always dress business casual, and even wear it for suit/tie. It actually conceals well under the suit jacket, and the black holster for the Gerber and the PD35 blend in well. I just made the decision that these are a part of my dress, and never looked back. 

As far as the specific 18650 question, I decided that I wanted the biggest light that I would carry in a pocket. After looking around quite a bit, I lit on the PD35 for brightness and compactness and durability. I like that I can use 18650 or 2x123 in it, and also always carry a spare 18650 in a small pill bottle in my pocket as well as 2x123 in an APS film container in my coat or car. Honestly, it doesn't add much to my EDC loadout, and it is so much brighter and longer lasting than a smaller AA or AAA light. Plus...I use it a lot for different little things and don't want to invest in a lot of 123 or AA/AAA batteries, so I have two 18650 and just keep them charged very cheaply.


----------



## neutralwhite

mostly on the flight deck during night flights. 
keep both on me just about 24/7!. 
saved me and other's, countless moments good and bad...:thumbsup: & I love lighting stuff. 
thank you.


----------



## marinemaster

chewing gum
- hand sanitizer
- alcohol wipes
- tissues
- lip balm
- assortment of band aids
- SAK or Leatherman Fuse
- BIC lighter
- small sharpening steel
- 6m paracord
- 2m duct tape
- 1 x Foursevens lanyard 



BTW ZL is releasing the SC62d soon it looks like this might be a good size 18650 EDC.


----------



## Launch Mini

I only have ONE 18650 light, and it is too big for me to EDC.
BUT, I do EDC a SPY007. (Double 123, but side by side), so the form fits in a pocket very nicely.
Run time & Brightness are the reasons.

At first, family & friends thought it was odd that I used it to read restaurant menus ( low if perfect for this), now they expect me to have it and will ask to borrow it even before I have brought it out to read my own menu.
Many times the waitresses have comment "that is a good idea", as so many places are poorly lit to see the menus.


edit...
However, I often do carry a spare light, can be my 18650, in my briefcase. But I do not EDC my breifcase.


----------



## KiwiMark

Is an 18650 light really too big to EDC?
What if you wear a suit but also carry a briefcase, you could EDC a much bigger light in the briefcase.

I don't wear a suit to work and I do carry a small backpack with useful stuff:
Water
Victorinox SwissTool
Cleaning rag
Sunglasses
Dental Floss
Wet wipes

Maybe I should throw a bigger flashlight in my bag?
I have a keyring in my pocket with my motorcycle key, work key, Victorinox Manager, AAA flashlight and Inka pen - that gives me some really useful stuff that is very readily accessible. When I'm working I've got my bag in the cab of the truck so I've got some stuff nearby that is useful but too big to walk around with in my pocket. Of course I could just put a 1 x AA light in that bag, for most tasks there is plenty of light from a flashlight of that size, even my 1 x AAA light can put out more than enough Lumen for 95% of tasks.
When I get to work it is dark (4:30am) but my light on my keyring is enough to see what I'm doing when I need it.

Now that I'm thinking about it I will decide on a light and put it in my bag, it never hurts to have a backup!


----------



## Eagtaczac

KiwiMark said:


> Is an 18650 light really too big to EDC?
> What if you wear a suit but also carry a briefcase, you could EDC a much bigger light in the briefcase.
> 
> I don't wear a suit to work and I do carry a small backpack with useful stuff:
> Water
> Victorinox SwissTool
> Cleaning rag
> Sunglasses
> Dental Floss
> Wet wipes
> 
> Maybe I should throw a bigger flashlight in my bag?
> I have a keyring in my pocket with my motorcycle key, work key, Victorinox Manager, AAA flashlight and Inka pen - that gives me some really useful stuff that is very readily accessible. When I'm working I've got my bag in the cab of the truck so I've got some stuff nearby that is useful but too big to walk around with in my pocket. Of course I could just put a 1 x AA light in that bag, for most tasks there is plenty of light from a flashlight of that size, even my 1 x AAA light can put out more than enough Lumen for 95% of tasks.
> When I get to work it is dark (4:30am) but my light on my keyring is enough to see what I'm doing when I need it.
> 
> Now that I'm thinking about it I will decide on a light and put it in my bag, it never hurts to have a backup!


. I keep a get home bag in the car with first aid a little food water and so on I'm not a fan of mag lights myself but do keep a 2d mag in that pack for run time if I need to walk long distance it's a blunt force weapon and I'm not going to cry like a little baby if someone nabs my old maglight from the car haha


----------



## tonywalker23

When I first got into flashlights I searched podcast about lights and came across th gimme some lumens show. That lead me to the authors website which led me to this ebook about edc for beginners. Only a couple of dollars and was very informative for me, but I was a newbie. May be helpful to people knew to edc
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006WUQD62/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## ChrisGarrett

I go out everyday carrying a Seecamp .32, pack of gum, keys, SAK SwissChamp w/steel, wallet and flip-phone clipped to an inner pocket. I even have a squeeze coin light and SAK 'classic' on my key ring.

I like the smaller lights, like a L3 LD10, Olight i3s, or the Sunwayman V10/11/M/R types, since they're all relatively small compared to 18650 lights and are easily clipped to the inside of my other pocket.

I'm about maxed out, as it is.

Chris


----------



## Onthelightside

On the subject of carrying an 18650 light in an EDC type role, I definitely see the advantages. The longer runtimes definitely can come in handy. I carried a Preon P2 for a while but while thin and light it is still quite long. It still feels like a large light to me so why not get something with a bit more runtime and lumens (you never know :candle . I then looked into single CR123/RCR123 lights like the EagleTac DC25C Ti and even the 47's mini 123. The DC25C works out very nicely clipped to the pants pocket small enough not to take up a lot of room and I forget I have it it is very light. The Titanium finish goes well with more formal attire. I was using the mini in the FourSevens headband for work purposes but I was worried that the battery would run out and I only had one spare. I am running AW LiFePO4 cells in them which makes it nice that they can be recharged but it sacrifices runtime that it only lasts around 30 min on high. I didn't use my lights as much as I was afraid of not having light when I _really_ needed it because the batteries would be drained. 

For an 18650 light that I can easily carry everyday the Zebralight H600 works like a champ. All of the benefits of the long runtimes with the larger power cell but in such a small package. it is an angled light but I find this just fine if not more practical for day to day tasks. And who does't need over 1000 lumens on tap  A light like the Armytek Predator or Surefire 6P would no way work as an EDC light for me, just too bulky but the H600 is so small why not take just a tiny bit more length than the Eagletac DC25C and so much more runtime! 

I have had EDC lights come in handy for countless tasks including the power in my work building which had no power for a few hours everyday for a week when the power company was working on near by lines and if anything like a tree branch scraped one of the lines all the power to the area was automatically shut off because they increase the sensitivity for worker safety of the power lines but this causes very unstable power, it was a fun week for a flashaholic


----------



## kj75

You need light every day, but you'll never know exactly when and where......
My Fenix E35 is every day in my pocket...and I like it!


----------



## CrazyCanuck

N54 said:


> ...... Carry them for work? Just in case situations? Can't really picture someone who wears a suit and tie....EDC a light like the PD35 or TK15.



Some tactical lights just wouldn't fit if you are in the suit and tie world I agree. There are many lights that would fit into that world such as the Four Sevens Preon 2, Streamlight Stylus Pro. If you are in an office that has a power failure, having a light that gives you tailstand capability is something that both you and you co-workers will be grateful for. If you have a Fenix E01 then you have that in your pocket or on your keychain.


It's not always needed in the dark.... I had to check the VIN on a car on a bright sunny day. The shadows made it hard to read so I brought out a Streamlight Stylus and was able to read it. 

Once you begin to carry a light, you will wonder just how you managed without it.


----------



## Fireclaw18

I don't need a light for my job. I mainly carry a pocket light as a pocket toy to play with. Typically I'll go with a 1xCR123 or 1xAA sized light. But I've occasionally gone with a small 18650 light.

18650 lights feel a bit big though.


----------



## worktheweb

I currently EDC a Zebralight SC600 MKII L2. I have a desk job and have to be reasonably dressed up, however, with the light clipped to my pocket it seems to disappear until I need it. I used to use a cheap 1xAA light, and it did the job, but I found myself wanting both brighter and dimmer options. The SC600 has been a perfect answer for that, and I have not noticed it feeling significantly larger being carried.


----------



## fyrstormer

The one and only reason anyone needs to EDC a flashlight:

It's nighttime for half of your life, and being able to see in the dark makes everything easier.


----------



## dss_777

A surprising amount of my flashlight use is during the day.


----------



## JohnColter

I don't understand people who are just content with the light on their cell phone. SO MANY reasons to EDC!


----------



## fyrstormer

dss_777 said:


> A surprising amount of my flashlight use is during the day.


That's fine, dark is a relative term. Any place that's darker than you prefer is an opportunity for a flashlight to make itself useful.

I end up using mine indoors with all the lights on a lot, when I'm working on something that I need to see with extreme clarity.


----------



## ArmoredFiend

EDC flashlight is like carrying a packet of condom with you....you wouldnt want to be without one when the 'need' arises...


----------



## FLAWLS1

My EDC light is my Fenix TK10 and very rarely my TK11. I EDC only because of my line of work that I do. I haven't EDC my PD32 UE or PD35 since for now they're just shelf queens. Haha


----------



## fyrstormer

Launch Mini said:


> At first, family & friends thought it was odd that I used it to read restaurant menus ( low if perfect for this), now they expect me to have it and will ask to borrow it even before I have brought it out to read my own menu.
> Many times the waitresses have comment "that is a good idea", as so many places are poorly lit to see the menus.


I hate places like that. Beyond a certain point, turning down the lights does NOT add to the "ambiance", it just makes me think the owner is a cheapskate who's trying to save a few bucks on the electric bill.


----------



## Blindguy

I don't remember when I started carrying a flashlight with me. Since lights have gotten smaller and have more power, it's no wonder I now own more & more of them.
Having a light with me is like carrying my wallet. It's got to be there or I'm not leaving until I find it.
I also have no idea of how many times a day, or night, it gets used. It's there, I use it... I don't even think about it.


----------



## rayman

For my part I always like to have a light with me as you never know when you need it. And then a real light is much better as the background-brightness of your cellphone . But I always carry a single-CR123A-sized light in my pocket.

rayman


----------



## smokinbasser

If you ever work in a building with no windows and severe weather kills the power you will get in the habit of an EDC light pretty fast.


----------



## square_cpf

Mine is simple.
Just want to grab every chance enjoying shinning the darkness away.
That's why I prefer powerful lights.
I enjoy doing this since I was very little.


----------



## BillSWPA

I recently started running a protected 18650 in my Klarus XT2C. After many years of trying to minimize my use of relatively expensive CR123, being able to use the light as much as I want essentially cost free is nice. It is nice enough that I new carry this light at times when I would have otherwise selected something smaller.


----------



## Tac Gunner

I carry a Nitecore EA4W and an ESEE Izula fixed blade in a custom kydex belt holster everyday. I also carry a Maglite Solitare and a small Gerber folder in my front pocket for back ups. I live in a rural community and I do a lot of vehicle work and farm work, I never know what I will be doing from day to day and how late I will be working so I always want to have light. Been several times we would have had to quite what we were doing if I hadn't had a light to finish working. I like carry a AA or AAA light because batteries are easier to come by in my town as no where carries CR123As and I don't have the time to properly care for 18650s when they are charging. I do have one lithium powered light and that's an Eagletac SX25L2T that I love and keep in my EDC bag. I have people ask why I carry a light all the time and especially since I'm still in high school and they just don't understand until they are with me and need light, then they get it. For me I just like to be prepared


----------



## soul347

I am waiting for a Nitecore SRT7 in the mail to use as my EDC. It's probably a bit big and bulky for an EDC, but I wanted a balance of power and portability and these seemed like the best choice. I don't know if I'm willing to shell out more money on a smaller, more compact light. My anticipated uses from day to day are:

-Finding things in my room, drawers, basement, closet, garage, car etc. 
-Lighting through dark parking lots at night
-Have it handy for self-defense
-Moving around the house at night (e.g. getting up to take a leak). The SRT7 has a red light for getting around without affecting night vision 

I've found that there are random things you'll discover that you need a light for. Up until now, I've been using the flash on my smartphone which works, but hasn't been the most practical since it is difficult to hold and cumbersome to activate.


----------



## RGB_LED

I'll just quote some of the other very good responses... 



JohnColter said:


> I don't understand people who are just content with the light on their cell phone. SO MANY reasons to EDC!





880arm said:


> Most people don't realize how often they would use a flashlight if they had one with them.



Well said. Now that smart phones have flashlight apps, several of my friends have used their 'flashlight' for mundane tasks like lighting up a menu in a dimly lit restaurant or looking for things in car. Yet, they still don't carry a proper flashlight. I like to have at least a AAA light on my keychain at minimum.



JME. said:


> I ride the subway to work, downtown in a major city. Everyday when I leave the house I think that if the power goes out and I am downtown, or there is a problem on the subway, can I get home? My general EDC reflects this and light is an important part of it.



Same here. I ride the subway to work every day and the thought of not having at least 2 lights on me would be worrisome. I have never had the need to use a flashlight during my daily trips on transit but, if something did, I would be prepared.



KiwiMark said:


> Is an 18650 light really too big to EDC? What if you wear a suit but also carry a briefcase, you could EDC a much bigger light in the briefcase...



Agreed. I carry a SFC2 w/ EDC+ Triple Nichia or a Nailbender dropin in my backpack everyday. No big deal as it fits in one of the pockets. 



TMedina said:


> From the 9/11 Commission Report (Retrieved from: http://govinfo.library.unit.edu/911/report/911Report.pdf)



Really good information and more reasons to EDC.


----------



## Mikeg23

I carry an overready 6P on my belt everyday whether I'm at work or not. If I don't want to carry on my belt I carry an E2e which won't hold an 18650 but will hold a 17670...

I can see the 6P being a little big for certain occasions but I can't imagine a situation I wouldn't be able to easily carry my E2e/VME. For me the reason has changed with time, originally these are the lights I chose to get good runtime with an Incan bulb. Now that I've switch to led the 18650 gives an unnecessary amount of runtime for me but anything smaller doesn't feel right. A single AA is too short to manipulate and a 2xAA is too long to have in my pocket or on my belt.

It really has more to do with what you force yourself to get comfortable with. I have found that anytime I down size on any piece of my EDC when ever I go back to the larger version I am uncomfortable at first.

Also I don't understand why so many people think that carrying on a belt is not possible. Sure you wouldn't carry a maxpedition sheath with dress pants, but a nice leather sheath would be fine. Can't look any worse that all the enormous phones people carry around.


----------



## tobrien

if anyone asks I'll just tell them: for fun if nothing else


----------



## Timothybil

I used to work IT for a major manufacturer. Looking under the raised flooring, behind desks, inside equipment racks, all were great places and reasons for an EDC light. My last job was working in a commercial kitchen (how the mighty have fallen!). Looking on the back bottom shelf of the walkin with the only bulb behind my back, checking what's behind the big cans on the bottom shelf of the pantry, checking the remaining level of the bio agent for the drains in the dish room (5 gal plastic pail - shine the light in the top, and the sides glow down to the liquid level), and of course the time the resident jokester turned the light off in the walkin while I was in there! The expression on his face when I came walking out with my EDC light on was priceless! I alternate between a Microstream and a ProTac EMS, depending on which pants I wear today.

New quote I saw today,"I don't want to hurt you, but it is still on the list!" I may make it my new sig. What do you think?


----------



## YBCold

they have been actually necessary at the most random times for me. and to make a long story short when I was attacked several years ago and dropped my phone the neighborhood was pitch black. the robbers took my phone but my cheapy tactical light hardly worked and would have been an advantage to have had it then so i carry a small EDC that is like a low end tactical it goes everywhere i go


----------



## kbuzbee

880arm said:


> Most people don't realize how often they would use a flashlight if they had one with them.



Exactly this!

Actually, a couple years ago, my buddy got big into lights and I was kinda 'hmmm, okay'. I had a PD32 at the time that I kept in the car for emergencies. Really couldn't see needing to jeep one in my pocket. But he got me thinking. 

Eventually I starting keeping a small light on me. 123, AA or AAA. It varies. 

I find so many times where, even if it's not essential, it's very handy. Even just walking through a dark house in the morning.

Now I won't won't be without one.

Ken


----------



## ike1985

*Which light do you EDC and WHY?*

Tx25C2vn perfect in every regard EXCEPT no tailswitch but extremely bright and great throw. Looking to swap out for a 4XPL CQvn in the future due to tailswitch.


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Which light do you EDC and WHY?*

I carry a spark sf5 and 4sevens quark. Because they were cheap and if I lose them its not a big deal


----------



## neutralwhite

*Re: Which light do you EDC and WHY?*

Prometheus lights bespoke copper flashlight.
because I like the personalisation / feel of weight and quality in my hand above anything else really I guess.


----------



## hoop762

*Re: Which light do you EDC and WHY?*

Fenix PD35vn fiat lux. It's small and crazy bright. Throw is excellent as is the spill. Fits great in my pocket. Simply stated....it's wicked awesome.


----------



## ike1985

*Re: Which light do you EDC and WHY?*



jmpaul320 said:


> I carry a spark sf5 and 4sevens quark. Because they were cheap and if I lose them its not a big deal



A good tight pocket clip should prevent any losses. Never lost a light that was pocket clipped and would NEVER edc a light that didn't have a pocketclip.


----------



## mt62092

*Re: Which light do you EDC and WHY?*

S200c2vn the farther I can see on my job the better. Close to not being a edc but worth it to me.


----------



## tyxxvxl

*Re: Which light do you EDC and WHY?*

I cycle through my EDC lights same with my knives 
I have been carying my CQvn XPL in SF L2T host.
Mc Clicky, Cryos head, and Gold Xeno striker bezel.
For work it helps to have as much flood as possible to light up manholes or dark equipment rooms.
Ty


----------



## cland72

*Re: Which light do you EDC and WHY?*

My first EDC was a Fenix P1D-CE - served me well for 3-4 years. Since March 2012 I've carried a FourSevens Mini123 HCRI which has been excellent. It's small so I can pocket carry w/ my keys, and is bright enough for general daily tasks.

Disclaimer: I do not use this light daily to perform my job duties. If I was able to carry a bigger light and not have it make me look kind of strange (I work in an office environment) I would, but the Mini123 is an excellent low profile option.


----------



## ike1985

*Re: Which light do you EDC and WHY?*



mt62092 said:


> S200c2vn the farther I can see on my job the better. Close to not being a edc but worth it to me.



Do you keep it in your pocket?


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Which light do you EDC and WHY?*

I prefer a twisty light with a nice lanyard for dog walks. Something along the lines of a Spy 007 or McGizmo Aquadog is perfect for me.


----------



## ven

*Re: Which light do you EDC and WHY?*

d25cvn ti ,small,bright,good throw and off vinh,love the little light fed on 16340 IMR cells. Fits in coat issue free to a point i dont know its there. Also a v11r again on IMR 16340 ,little bigger but the infinite control ring is superb,very useful to have
These get rotated at times with a T10t on a 14500 cell and another d25 but a neutral tint.
T10t and v11r








The smaller dqg spy and dgq fairy are on my car keys ..............always with me


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Which light do you EDC and WHY?*

Right now I EDC a PD22 200 lumen model, and it gets used every single day. It fits in the 5.11 pant cell pocket nicely with clip. I keep it at low - 10 lumen, which is what I need 99 percent of the time. Maybe when I get my HDS Executive it'll be replaced.


----------



## ike1985

*Re: Which light do you EDC and WHY?*



5S8Zh5 said:


> Right now I EDC a PD22 200 lumen model, and it gets used every single day. It fits in the 5.11 pant cell pocket nicely with clip. I keep it at low - 10 lumen, which is what I need 99 percent of the time. Maybe when I get my HDS Executive it'll be replaced.



I really like the build quality of a lot of those lights like the HDS, however, the really nice edc lights never have that many lumens, whereas with Vinh I can get freakin 4400.


----------



## mt62092

*Re: Which light do you EDC and WHY?*



ike1985 said:


> Do you keep it in your pocket?


yes I do lens up. Like I said I think this is my size limit.


----------



## soya761

I also EDC,that's really beautiful at the night !!!


----------



## gkbain

SC52 CW until I get my SC5 NW. I am an old guy and need extra light several times a day.


----------

